

Ask HN: I am a successful entrepreneur, does anybody have a cool project? - Jmetz1

Hi HN:  So after college I moved to Argentina cause it sounded fun.  Subsequently, I opened a burrito shop, the first of its kind.  The people loved it so we opened more...and over the next 5 years it grew from a one store business to 14 stores in 5 latin american countries.&#60;p&#62;My partner (biz partner and college buddy who started it w/ me) and I sold majority shares in the business about a year ago.&#60;p&#62;We traveled for a bit, moved back to the US, got married and are adjusting.&#60;p&#62;I am looking for a cool project, people to meet to start something, or a job at a startup.&#60;p&#62;read more about me here.
http://about.me/jordanmetzner&#60;p&#62;Help me out HN....
======
Mankhool
Take location-based tasking (Gigwalk etc.), make a professional version,
figure out how to move hi-res images and hi-def video most efficiently between
users and then smash it into Wikileaks by making users and payments anonymous.
This would be a great tool for professional information gatherers.

------
Dnguyen
I have a project that was started last year. We tried for YC but didn't make
it. My team got burned out and now it's stopped. Our mission was to make
mobile advertising more effective and connect the advertisers with the
audiences. The advertisers can target their campaign at specific demographic
audience. The ads are full screen and there's a mechanism for the advertisers
to "interact" with the audience. Also, we bring mobile advertising to SMB that
do not have the skill or resource to get into the mobile space. I'd be happy
to go into more detail if you are interested.

~~~
Jmetz1
Hi dnguyen... email me at jordanmetzner at gmail

------
solo960
Are you looking for a paid job? or you want to join another startup as a
partner? or are you looking to invest?

For paid jobs and joining other start ups twitter is actually pretty handy.
Follow some companies, people you like and they are always tweeting/retweeting
opportunities. Make sure to also follow incubators they are always retweeting
about jobs for their companies.

~~~
Jmetz1
thanks solo.... looking something paid or a partner at a startup as well....
just a good opportunity to work hard and build cool things.

------
molsongolden
Let's go back to South America and start more brick and mortar businesses?

~~~
Jmetz1
who is we? what r ur thoughts....email me

